# Eternal Resting Place In Mexico



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

It has always been my desire to stay in Mexico forever, even after my death has come. In the United States a person is able to pre-plan this undesirable task, and I can't see why this couldn't be done likewise in Mexico. I am rather young to be dealing with this, but one never knows.

I would like to get an idea of the general costs related to these services (funeral home, cemetery plot, and the grave markers). Also what paperwork can be done ahead of time and what needs to done afterwards.

This while being unpleasant, in my opinion I feel I need to address this and handle these matters ahead of time (as much as possible) so when this unfortunate date arrives it will be less stressful and hurried for those left to deal with my former self.

I know every area is different, but I know I won't be the only one with this question so input from others in different areas is welcomed.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you are not too far from Ajijic stop by the LCS in th morning ask for the papers pre need plan
It will give you an idea of the procedure. They I think work with a funeral home from Guadalajara but I would think that if that does not ir your needs you can taylor some arrangments from what they do.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Just for clarification, when Citlali refers to the LCS in Ajijic on Lake Chapala, she is referring to the Lake Chapala Society located in central Ajijic near the lakeshore. I have heard that the LCS was actually started many years ago as the Lake Chapala Burial Society when the expats living on the lake needed to plan for disposal of themselves and their estates at the times of their deaths. This was in the days when this procedure for foreigners was quite problematic. The LCS has a "Pre-Need" program delineating the things we all need to think about 
when we or one of our loved ones dies. The literature they provide helps you not only plan for the disposal of your or your loved one´s remains but the settlement of any estate you or they have left at your/their death. I have never reviewed that literature but think I will stop by the LCS next week and pick up a copy for my own use. I am not a member but, unless I am mistaken, one does not need to be a membert to have access to this literature. I will check this out Monday to see if I´m right about non-.members having access to this information and and review this literature if it´s available to me to see if it is helpful which I´m sure it will be.

I´ll post on this thread ext week and tell you how this goes. Meanwhile, your town is not that far from Lake Chapala so you might consider whether or not this information will be useful to you and worth a trip here to acquire. Look for my follow-up post next week.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cscscs007 said:


> It has always been my desire to stay in Mexico forever, even after my death has come. In the United States a person is able to pre-plan this undesirable task, and I can't see why this couldn't be done likewise in Mexico. I am rather young to be dealing with this, but one never knows.
> 
> I would like to get an idea of the general costs related to these services (funeral home, cemetery plot, and the grave markers). Also what paperwork can be done ahead of time and what needs to done afterwards.
> 
> ...


I can't give you cost estimates on a burial plot and grave marker, but I have gotten quotes on the services of a funeral home and cremation. The costs for cremation, including picking up the body, filling out necessary paper work, cremation and returning the ashes in a simple urn start at about $5000 pesos and can go up to $25,000 for a fancier place.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Here in Tenamaxtlan and Ayutla funeral services are advertised at around $6,000 MXN. I need to see what that covers and will find out sometime this week.

Chapala is a little over 3 hours one way. I will plan on taking some extra time to go to Chapala when I go to Guadalajara but I don't know when that will be.

The headstones, etc. are what I have had difficulty finding out.


----------

